# Fin Nor Offshore 8500



## Joel (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm selling a Fin Nor Offshore 8500. 10/10 mechanically, 9/10 cosmetically. I used this as a casting rig for sharks--caught maybe six, biggest being a 7'2 sandbar. Handled it with ease! Max drag is 60lbs. $90 shipped--NO line.Thanks for looking


----------



## J Cash (Oct 2, 2014)

Ill take it.


----------



## Joel (Jun 14, 2008)

Sold


----------

